# CRANE BELL COMPANY - SUZU MESSING FAHRRADGLOCKE klingelhttp://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayIS



## Brummaman (9. Juli 2011)

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130541194495&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------

